# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Pack organizer

## W4r3z

hello all!


i've been seeing many farms 8x8 with a huge amount of packs on it something like 46, if im not mistaken, btw everytime i start to organize my packs i destroy 1 keyboard, what a pain in the ass to fit those shits!!! the mother ****er son of a bitch that created the system must die... 

is there any bot or system to organize packs like boss ?


thanks

----------


## Bulbasaur420

bump lol-------

----------

